# Porting Budgie DE



## rmahangoe (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello, *I* know that there are many DE for FreeBSD, but when *I* saw Budgie DE "EvolveOS" it was like..damn nice and clean DE. *F*or now *I* mostly use Xfce4 but it*'*s so outdated ;( I would love to see a DE like Bugdie on FreeBSD desktop. So *I* contacted Ikey Doherty on Google+ and asked him if that would work, since Budgie DE uses parts of GNOME3. He sent me some details and dependencies that are needed by Budgie DE. Is there someone that would love to help me with or able to port Budgie DE to FreeBSD?

Two choices currently are:

Clone/build using git: https://github.com/evolve-os/budgie-desktop
Build from the latest tarball:
https://github.com/evolve-os/budgie-des ... p-7.tar.xz

Current dependencies are as follows:

libpulse
libpulse-mainloop-glib
GTK3 (>= 3.10.1 preferrably 3.12)
upower-glib (>= 0.9.20)
libgnome-menu (>= 3.10.1)
libwnck (>= 3.4.7)
libmutter (>= 3.10.1)
GLib (>= 2.38.0)
gee-0.8 (not gee-1.0!)
libpeas-1.0
valac


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 14, 2014)

rmahangoe said:
			
		

> for now i mostly use xfce4 but its so outdated ;(


Outdated? The ports are updated.
Or the xfce is outdated? Why? Does it work? Do you miss any feature (and Budgie DE provides)?

I think you can port Budgie DE easily: check Porter's Handbook (and please note github-"support").
If you'll need help, ask and someone will help you


----------



## olivierd (Sep 15, 2014)

rmahangoe said:
			
		

> Hello, i know that there are many DE for FreeBSD..but when i saw Budgie DE "EvolveOS" it was like..damn nice and clean DE.
> for now i mostly use xfce4 but its so outdated ;( I would love to see a DE like Bugdie on FreeBSD desktop.
> So i contacted Ikey Doherty on Google+ and ask him is that would work, since Budgie DE uses parts of Gnome3.
> He send me some details and dependencies that is needed by Budgie DE.
> ...



Xfce outdated? Do you regularly read status report? or wiki page? If not, take time.

The Xfce team is working on the next stable release 4.12, and in our (mine) devel repo, we have the latest releases (see "What's new" section).

There're two branches:
- 4.11, works perfectly with our ports tree
- trunk, often need additional libraries

Moreover, there're two new ports (deskutils/xfce4-volumed-pulse and x11/xfce4-dashboard).

In ports tree, there's only stable releases, so if you want test unstable, clone *4.11* branch (not trunk).


----------



## tobiasjone (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm hoping to start porting this in the next week or so - I've been very busy, but have been meaning to do this for a while now.  

Cheers,
Tobi


----------



## Peter2121 (Jun 20, 2016)

Any news about porting Budgie?
Ready to test something


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 6, 2021)

I do currently trying it in the next days you can follow it at: https://codeberg.org/Alexander88207/Budgie-Desktop-FreeBSD.

Who likes it can participate.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 6, 2021)

Fails at gnome-bluetooth which we dont have in ports and dont wont build.



Spoiler: Log of gnome-bluetooth





```
FAILED: lib/libgnome-bluetooth.so.13.1.0.p/pin.c.o
gcc9 -Ilib/libgnome-bluetooth.so.13.1.0.p -Ilib -I../lib -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/fribidi -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/libdrm -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libepoll-shim -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/local/include/at-spi-2.0 -fdiagnostics-color=never -pipe -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Winvalid-pch -O3 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DBONOBO_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBONOBO_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DBONOBO_UI_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBONOBO_UI_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGCONF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGCONF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGNOME_VFS_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_VFS_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DLIBGLADE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DLIBGLADE_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DLIBSOUP_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DLIBSOUP_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DWNCK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DWNCK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -O2 -fstack-protector-strong -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc9 -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -pthread -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE '-DPKGDATADIR="/usr/local/share/gnome-bluetooth"' '-DG_LOG_DOMAIN="Bluetooth"' -MD -MQ lib/libgnome-bluetooth.so.13.1.0.p/pin.c.o -MF lib/libgnome-bluetooth.so.13.1.0.p/pin.c.o.d -o lib/libgnome-bluetooth.so.13.1.0.p/pin.c.o -c ../lib/pin.c
../lib/pin.c: In function 'oui_to_vendor':
../lib/pin.c:57:9: warning: implicit declaration of function 'udev_hwdb_new'; did you mean 'udev_new'? [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
   57 |  hwdb = udev_hwdb_new (udev);
      |         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
      |         udev_new
../lib/pin.c:57:7: warning: assignment to 'struct udev_hwdb *' from 'int' makes pointer from integer without a cast [-Wint-conversion]
   57 |  hwdb = udev_hwdb_new (udev);
      |       ^
../lib/pin.c:69:9: warning: implicit declaration of function 'udev_hwdb_get_properties_list_entry'; did you mean 'udev_device_get_properties_list_entry'? [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
   69 |  list = udev_hwdb_get_properties_list_entry (hwdb, modalias, 0);
      |         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
      |         udev_device_get_properties_list_entry
../lib/pin.c:69:7: warning: assignment to 'struct udev_list_entry *' from 'int' makes pointer from integer without a cast [-Wint-conversion]
   69 |  list = udev_hwdb_get_properties_list_entry (hwdb, modalias, 0);
      |       ^
In file included from /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/glist.h:32,
                 from /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/ghash.h:33,
                 from /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib.h:50,
                 from ../lib/pin.c:30:
../lib/pin.c:82:26: error: 'udev_hwdb_unref' undeclared (first use in this function); did you mean 'udev_unref'?
   82 |  g_clear_pointer (&hwdb, udev_hwdb_unref);
      |                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gmem.h:121:8: note: in definition of macro 'g_clear_pointer'
  121 |       (destroy) (_ptr);                                                        \
      |        ^~~~~~~
../lib/pin.c:82:26: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
   82 |  g_clear_pointer (&hwdb, udev_hwdb_unref);
      |                          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gmem.h:121:8: note: in definition of macro 'g_clear_pointer'
  121 |       (destroy) (_ptr);                                                        \
      |        ^~~~~~~
```


----------

